# Breeding Equipment



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tell me if im missing something I know you need a cuttlebone,Mineral block (optional),Nestbox,Egg food,Vegetables,Hand rearing formula incase one of the chicks are abandoned,A large cage to breed.Am I missing anything.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

In case the babies are abandoned: You'll need substrate for the brooder/nest box and a **LOT** of paper towels. Get one of those costco packages, LOL. Personal experience talking here  Beyond that, you seem to have the basics!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

vampiric_conure said:


> In case the babies are abandoned: You'll need substrate for the brooder/nest box and a **LOT** of paper towels. Get one of those costco packages, LOL. Personal experience talking here  Beyond that, you seem to have the basics!


Ill have to research on all that.Thanks


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

You will need a tool for hand feeding it could be a syringe without the needle, a medicine dropper (my personal favorite), or even a bent spoon. A candler (small penlight) and a incubator couldn't hurt either.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Darkel777 said:


> You will need a tool for hand feeding it could be a syringe without the needle, a medicine dropper (my personal favorite), or even a bent spoon. A candler (small penlight) and a incubator couldn't hurt either.


I forgot to say a syringe it comes with the hand feeding formula.My friend is giving away a few incubators I could ask him for one.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also need the proper beeding, carefresh and coconut hair will not do, both can suck the moisture out of the eggs. Pine bedding is best (cedar is a no no for tiels) and there needs to be a enough of it so that the babies don't get splayed legs. A humidity gauge would also be needed to make sure the eggs have enough humidity.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> Also need the proper beeding, carefresh and coconut hair will not do, both can suck the moisture out of the eggs. Pine bedding is best (cedar is a no no for tiels) and there needs to be a enough of it so that the babies don't get splayed legs. A humidity gauge would also be needed to make sure the eggs have enough humidity.


What about humidity from a bathroom? I thought that hole in the nestbox was to prevent splayed legs.I never heard of coconut hair.Ill get pine bedding is that the best of all beddings.Also my friend is selling incubators Brimsea mini eco or something are those ok for cockatiels incase a egg was abandoned.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I would not consider hatching from an incubator unless you have some experience handrearing first. If you have followed Shaenne's posts about Zoe and now little chicken it's unbelievably hard both physically and mentally.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Phoenix2010 said:


> I would not consider hatching from an incubator unless you have some experience handrearing first. If you have followed Shaenne's posts about Zoe and now little chicken it's unbelievably hard both physically and mentally.


Ok so if an egg was abandoned the poor baby has to die because you think I need hand rearing experience well im not gonna let a baby die when it can live.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Ok so if an egg was abandoned the poor baby has to die because you think I need hand rearing experience well im not gonna let a baby die when it can live.



I don't think that's what they meant. I think they are saying it is very hard to raise babies from an egg. It takes a lot of work and can cost baby it's life if you do wrong. I know this from experience as I have actually raised a clutch from day 1 of hatch not my choice. It had to be done. And of four I lost two and it was very exhausting and hard and very very very heartbreaking. 

Be cautious. Remember that parents don't sit the eggs at first. They wait until there are a few eggs before they start sitting. Also. If the parents DO abandon an egg or chick while continuing to care for the rest of the clutch there is *usually* a reason for it. 

That's not saying you should not try to save it. That is saying try as you might. Nature knows best. Some things can't change no matter how hard we try to intervene. 

I think if your serious about breeding your birds you need to KNOW how to handfeed properly. Find a breeder near you to show you. This is one of those things best learned first hand from someone who knows. Rather then reading it out of a book or off the net. 

Nothing is scarier then holding a tiny 4g baby in your hand trying to get it to eat while you're hands are shaking knowing that one wrong move and he's dead. This is not a job for everyone. It is HARD. I'm not saying you can't handle it. I'm saying knowledge is power. If your going to breed. Be a breeder equipped with the knowledge and know how to handle things. You are responsible for little lives. 

So. If you ask me what Is missing from your list. It is that. The knowledge to handle the worst case scenario. The ability to not need to ask on a forum if you're missing anything because you already know exactly what you are doing before you start. 

I use three inches of shavings in my nestboxes. Anything less and I find the parents will find the floor of the box. In tern they will put to much pressure on the babies when they sit contributing to splay legs. 

You also need an unrelated pair that compliments each other. With as little flaws as possible. No plucking or issues like that. 

And have on hand LOTS of fresh veggies. You will go through a ton when they are feeding babies. I refill dishes countless times a day. Plus tones of millet. Seed. And good pellets. Also provide a bath for your parents. They will take care of the humidity for the eggs this way. 

Do not handle the eggs if you don't have to. The parents have a system going of turning etc. If you move an egg you throw them off. Candle with a small LED flashlight. This won't heat the eggs. And you won't have to move them. 

Do not remove duds as they work to keep the others warm. Everything serves a purpose.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think the suggestion was that you need hand-rearing experience before you try to breed, not that you should leave a baby to die. 

I will never condone breeding, but if you insist on doing it, then I agree that you need hand-rearing experience first in order to do it safely.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

It's a good idea to keep a hen or two around that is both a good parent and very broody. If eggs are abandoned, or if you're removing eggs questionable eggs and placing them in the incubator, there will always be some ready and eager single mothers that eggs can be given to by swapping out the eggs. This will lighten your load and increase the survivability of the chicks.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also, read through the sticky library on breeding. That's what those resources are there for. There is a whole section with a list of everything you will need to know.


----------



## TalkBirdy2Me (Aug 24, 2015)

Darkel777 said:


> It's a good idea to keep a hen or two around that is both a good parent and very broody. If eggs are abandoned, or if you're removing eggs questionable eggs and placing them in the incubator, there will always be some ready and eager single mothers that eggs can be given to by swapping out the eggs. This will lighten your load and increase the survivability of the chicks.



Yes. This is a great idea. I actually have a foster pair. They lay infertile eggs all the time so in such a situation I just replace their duds with good eggs. I have even once put a three day old chick in their nest and they fed it just fine. This pair although they never have produced... Have proven to be invaluable to my program. Always willing to take on babies.  so handy.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

TalkBirdy2Me I had a pair like that as well. Saved many a baby just by placing them with my extra pair. Don't know what I would've done without them because I sure wasn't gonna get any sleep otherwise (I handfed a baby for three days from hatching and when I placed it with them, they took over feeding.)


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I think the suggestion was that you need hand-rearing experience before you try to breed, not that you should leave a baby to die.
> 
> I will never condone breeding, but if you insist on doing it, then I agree that you need hand-rearing experience first in order to do it safely.


Yes thankyou for clarifying my comment. I also am in two minds if it is kinder to let a chick die in the shell rather than attempt handrearing and subject it to our sometimes clumsy efforts to save it. I thought I could do it and my chick was 10 days old when it died. I have unlimited time and lots of patience but looking back I think the chick suffered and I don't think I would attempt raising from egg again. I have so much respect for those of you who have raised birds from new hatched.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Phoenix2010 said:


> I thought I could do it and my chick was 10 days old when it died. I have unlimited time and lots of patience but looking back I think the chick suffered and I don't think I would attempt raising from egg again. I have so much respect for those of you who have raised birds from new hatched.


Hear hear! It's hard hard work raising a baby from a tiny thing barely the size of their parents head into a well adjusted teen.


----------

